# الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد



## yerigagarin (6 أغسطس 2008)

*اخوانى و اخواتى
أعضاء المنتـــــدى الكرام :t9:

كتير أوى بنكتب مواضيع
و بنكون بنحلم بأن الردود تنهال و تنهمر علينا
و كلمات المدح و الشكر
تملأ صفحات الموضوع
و المشرفين يدخلوا كلهم و يقولوا :
ايه ده؟! ايه الحلاوة دى ؟!

الموضوع ده لازم يتثبت لاااازم
و يدخل الزعيم روك و يشكرك على اضافتك القيمة للمنتدى
و اسمك يلعلع فى ساحات المنتدى الواسعة
و تدخل المواضيع التانية تلاقى الناس بيتكلموا عنك و عن موضوعك الجميل

المهم

تعمل الموضوع و تتعب فيه و تنسقه
و تقعد مستنى
تعدى ساعة ساعتين
يوم والتاني
و محدش معبر الموضوع
و الموضوع يغوص فى اعماق صفحات الساحة
و تضطر تدخل و تقول :
ايه يا جماعة محدش بيرد ليه؟ هو الموضوع مش عاجبكم؟
و حتى بعد ما تكتب السؤال ده
برضه محدش يدخل حتى يقولك لا يا سيدى مش عاجبنا!!
علي الرغم ان عدد المشاهدات كبير
(انا شفت موضوع عدد مشاهداته 2447 مشاهده
والردود 6 منهم 2 لكاتب الموضوع
يعني الردود 4 يعني كل  612 عضو  الا ربع شافو الموضوع 
واحد منهم بس هو اللي كتب رد )

و تمر الأيام
و يتعاقب الليل و النهار
و بعد مرور عشرات الايام و الموضوع زى الفل كما ولدته أمه
او كبيره رد يليه رد تاني منك بتشكر فيه اللي رد عليك

أنا متأكد ان ده بيحصل مع ناس كتير
و بشوف الحكاية دى كل يوم
و أنا بتجول فى ساحات المنتدى

قلت أعمل الموضوع الغريب ده

نجمع فيه كل مواضيعنا ال (فاشلة)
أو اللى تعبنا فيها و محدش رد عليها

يعنى كل واحد عنده موضوع بالشكل ده
يدخل
و يضع الرابط بتاعه هنا
و يحكى حكايته

و كمان نتناقش مع بعض
ايه اسباب نجاح بعض المواضيع و فشل البعض الآخر
ايه عوامل نجاح المواضيع؟
كيف تجذب انتباه الأعضاه؟
هل سبب نجاح او فشل الموضوع هو عنوانه او محتواه او تنسيقه او العضو اللى كتبه؟
وللا ايه بالضبط؟؟


فى انتظار مشاركاتكم الكتير اوى اوى..​*


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوعك جميل*
*بس اعتقد انة مو بيتماشى مع سيستيم ها المنتدى الرائع *
*اقولك لية*
*لأن عمرك ما هتلاقى حاجات مثل هيك*
*لأننا كلنا هنا بنشجع بعض وبنلاقى بعض اوى *
*وديما محبين وبنسأل حتى على بعض*
*وتقريبا انت جربت كدة *
*او متأكد من كدة كمان *
*بس عموما انا بضم صوتى لصوتك فى رأيك دة *
*بس ثق انك مش بتلاقى حدا هيك *
*دة لأننا بنحب بعض اوى وديما بنشجع بعض وعمرنا ما بنسيب حدا*
*دة رأيى والله اعلم بقى بباقى المشاركات *
*شكرااا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*

هى الصراحة بتحصل كتيييييييييير 
وكتير مواضيع بتكون مهمة وماحدش بيعبرها 
وفكرتنى بموضوع كتاب عن النظرية النسبية كنت فرحانة بيه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51050
يادوب جيلان بس هى اللى عبرتنى
ههههههههههههههههههه
وموضوع تانى بدون ذكر أسماء بقى كنت بعتبره موضوع تافه لقيت كتيييييييييييير رد عليه مع ان لو ماحدش رد ماكنتش هزعل لأنى كنت بعتبره أقل من المستوى 
بس على فكرة المنتدى كبير وناس كتير مش بتلحق ترد على كله يعنى
على العموم انا بقول الواحد يكتب الموضوع خدمة للناس ومالناش دعوة بالردود
دة غير كمان أن ناس كتير بترد شكرا وخلاص
هى شكرا جميلة وحلوة طبعا وبتبسط الواحد
بس ياريت الناس تتناقش فى المواضيع وتقول وجهة نظرها 
شكرا انك طرحت النقطة دى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أغسطس 2008)

كلامك صح  يا نونو

انا كمان لي مواضيع لم يرد عليها ابدا

وائ وائ


شكرا  

:الصبر مفتاح الفرج:​


----------



## sameh7610 (6 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *اخوانى و اخواتى
> أعضاء المنتـــــدى الكرام :t9:
> 
> كتير أوى بنكتب مواضيع
> ...




*ههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل بصراحة مش مجمله ولا حاجة

وفكرة رائعة وياريت تتنفذ

ميرسى ليك كتير​*


----------



## yerigagarin (7 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *موضوعك جميل*
> *بس اعتقد انة مو بيتماشى مع سيستيم ها المنتدى الرائع *
> *اقولك لية*
> *لأن عمرك ما هتلاقى حاجات مثل هيك*
> ...



*اخي الغالي
كلامك صحيح
انا المشكله دي محصلتش معايا
لكن وانا بكتب الموضوع مكنتش بفكر في نفسي
انا فعلا شفت مواضيع كتير جيده
و مخدتش حظها من الردود
فقلت نديها فرصه تانيه
ومحدش حيخسر حاجه

شكرا يا غالي لمرورك الكريم​*


----------



## yerigagarin (7 أغسطس 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل بصراحة مش مجمله ولا حاجة
> 
> ...



*سموووووووووووح
وانا بقول الموضوع منور ليه ؟

الحمد لله ان الفكره عجبتك
وهي الان تعتبر اتنفذت
وجابت نتيجه
لو عندك اي موضوع لم يرد عليه احد
او رد عليه واحد ولا اتنين
حط اللينك بتاعه هنا
وجرب
حتخسر ايه ؟

شكرا يا غالي لمرورك الكريم​*


----------



## yerigagarin (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هى الصراحة بتحصل كتيييييييييير
> وكتير مواضيع بتكون مهمة وماحدش بيعبرها
> وفكرتنى بموضوع كتاب عن النظرية النسبية كنت فرحانة بيه
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51050
> ...



*نونو في كل مكان
نونو في كل زمان

انا مبسوط جدا انك جربتي فكرتي
وتجربتك اثبتت صحتها
وقتلت امنية حياتي
( نفسي مره اطلع غلطان في رأي او فكره علي سبيل التغيير )

الف مبروك علي تثبيت كتاب النسبيه

والف شكر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميله
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (7 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> كلامك صح  يا نونو
> 
> انا كمان لي مواضيع لم يرد عليها ابدا
> 
> ...



*شكرا اخي الغالي لمرورك الكريم
و اي موضوع مخدش حظه معاك
حط اللينك بتاعه هنا
واديله فرصه تانيه
مش حتخسر حاجه

شكرا مره اخري لمشاركتك الغاليه​*


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2008)

فكرتنى بموضوع كنت عامله زمان 
قعدت 4 ايام ارفع فى ترانيم لفاديا   
الموضوع بقاله اكتر من سنه  معداش صفحتين  
مع انه فيه اغلب الشرايط 
واللى شافو الموضوع فوق ال 20000 عضو 
بس عادى 
انا بتابع التحميلات من خلال الموقع اللى برفع عليه الترانيم وعارف تم داونلود قد ايه لكل ترنيمه 
اهم حاجة ان الكل يستفاد من الموضوع 
وبالنسبه لقسمى اللى هو قسم الترانيم بصراحه انا مقصر اوى فى الردود على الاعضاء 
ياريت يسامحونى 
موضوعك حلو  يا يورى 
بس نسبه المواضيع الفاشله ليا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
نسيت اقولك اللى لفت نظرى انى اخش الموضوع هو اسمك 
يورى جاجارين ​


----------



## merj07 (7 أغسطس 2008)

موضوعك جميل  انا كمان لي مواضيع لم يرد عليها ابدا مع اني تعبت فيها بس اهم شي انو الجميع يستفيد


----------



## yerigagarin (9 أغسطس 2008)

merj07 قال:


> موضوعك جميل  انا كمان لي مواضيع لم يرد عليها ابدا مع اني تعبت فيها بس اهم شي انو الجميع يستفيد



*شكرا يا غالي
:99: لمرورك الكريم​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*

الموضوع دة ياجماعة كتبه العضو fns وعجبنى جداااااااااااااااا
ياريت الكل يدخل ويشارك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53726​


----------



## yerigagarin (10 أغسطس 2008)

*الله ينور عليكي
يا نونو

ايه الحلاوه دي ؟
مافيش جبنه ؟
:12f616~137:

*​


----------



## yerigagarin (10 أغسطس 2008)

*الله ينور عليكي
يا نونو

ايه الحلاوه دي ؟
مافيش جبنه ؟

*​


----------



## merj07 (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور لتعبك ....وهذه احد مشاركاتي http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51696


----------



## مينا 188 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*

يكفى ان فكرتك جديده 
شكرا ليك


----------



## tena_tntn (10 أغسطس 2008)

انا كتبت لعبه في قسم الالعاب ومحدش اشترك في العبة و17 واحد شاهدها


----------



## فونتالولو (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك الواحد فعلا حصل معايا كتير اوي الموضوع ده 
 وفضلت اني ارد وبعد شويه كمان فضلت مردش وشويه كمان فضلت اخرج من المنتدي خالص 
 ده لازم الواحد ياخد شهره في المنتدي علشان يردو علي الموضوعات بتاعته د
 ده حتي عيد ميلادي محدش افتكره فقولت انا مش علي بال المنتدي والمنتدي كمان مش علي بالي 
 بصراحه الموضوع جميل واقول حاجه كمان 
 ده سعات مش بلاقي الموضوع بتاعي 
 تعيش ايدك 
 الموضوع جميل اوي _


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2008)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
انا مش معاك خالص في الموضوع دا سامحني
انا بكتب موضوع ومش مستني اي حد يدخل يرد
انا هدفي الوحيد اني افيد باقي الاعضاء من الموضوع زي ما انا استفد منه
مش بكتب علشان اخد شهره في المنتدي واتعرف علي دا ودا واشكر دا ودا يشكرني
كتيرررررررررررررررررررر منا ليه مواضيع مفيش حد بيرد عليها
بس كفايه ان نسبه كبيره من الاعضاء داخلوا شافوه واستفادوا منه
دي عندي بالدنيا بجد
وسوري لو ردي ضايق حد
وميرسي علي تعبك 
ولتمني انك ماتزعلش من ردي​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



merj07 قال:


> مشكور لتعبك ....وهذه احد مشاركاتي http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51696



أنا شفتها وعجبتنى فعلاً
ومعلش اذا كنا مش خدنا بالنا منها:smi411:
بس بجد هو حلو وفكرته حلوة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



tena_tntn قال:


> انا كتبت لعبه في قسم الالعاب ومحدش اشترك في العبة و17 واحد شاهدها



ياريت تبقى تحطى الرابط بتاعها ياتينا
وكلنا بنشجعك:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك الواحد فعلا حصل معايا كتير اوي الموضوع ده
> وفضلت اني ارد وبعد شويه كمان فضلت مردش وشويه كمان فضلت اخرج من المنتدي خالص
> ده لازم الواحد ياخد شهره في المنتدي علشان يردو علي الموضوعات بتاعته د
> ...



ليه بس ياحبيبتى بتقولى كدة ؟؟؟؟
صدقينى دة بيحصل معانا كلنا 
أنا اديلى سنة فى المنتدى أهو 
وفى مواضيع كتير ماحدش بيعبرها مع أنى اتعرفت على ناس كتير من المنتدى
بس صدقينى انا عندى عضو واحد بس يرد عليكى رد يحسسك انه قرا الموضوع أحسن بكتير من ردود كلها شكرا ومجاملات
يعنى حتى لو ناس بتعرف بعض وبتجامل بعض صدقينى الرد لما بيبقى مجاملة بيبقى مالوش طعم
أحلى حاجة لما الرد يبقى جاى من حد قرا الموضوع ورد عليه عشان عجبه أو عشان عايز يحييكى على مجهودك لكن مش عشان عايز يجاملك
وبالنسبة لموضوع عيد ميلادك دة أهو احنا موجودين والسنة الجاية هفكرك وهقولك كل سنة وانتى طيبة عشان مش يرضينى زعلك ​


----------



## fns (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*

فكرة الموضوع حلوة قوى
فى فعلا مواضيع بالمنتدى كتير مفيدة وعدد المشاركات قليلة
بالنسبة لراى نيفين انا اختلف معاكى
لاوم نفرق بين كلمة شكر وتشجيع وبين انى كاتب موضوع علشان
اشتهر فى المنتدى واتعرف على ده وده
صاحب اى موضوع اقل حاجة يستحقها على موضوعه اللى تعب علشان يكتبه
ويفيدنا بيه كلمة شكر او كلمة تشجيع علشان يستمر فى عمله
واديكى مثال بسيط
الراهب طول حياته بيبقى عايش لربنا ومش عاوز حاجة من الدنيا
هل لو الله نسيه ومش شجعه فى حياته ولا وقف معاه فى الصعوبات اللى بيواجها هل اتستمر حياته معاه اعتقد ان الامور اتتغير
مثال تانى
شخص فى شغله وبيتعب جامد ومدى للشغل حقه 
لو ملقاش كلمة شكر من صاحب العمل او كلمة تشجعه
هل ايدى لعمله حقه زى الاول اعتقد لا
انا مش بنتقض كلامك ولا حاجة
بس ده رايى انا وحدى وخاص بيا واتمنى انك تتقبليه بصدر رحب
اخوكم كيرو


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



fns قال:


> فكرة الموضوع حلوة قوى
> فى فعلا مواضيع بالمنتدى كتير مفيدة وعدد المشاركات قليلة
> بالنسبة لراى نيفين انا اختلف معاكى
> لاوم نفرق بين كلمة شكر وتشجيع وبين انى كاتب موضوع علشان
> ...



طبعا كيرو رايك صح وكلامك رائع كالعاده
بس انت فهمت ردي غلط شويه نونو
انا هاوضح ردي
كتير منا مش بيلاقي رد علي مواضيعه
بيضايق جدا ان مفيش اي حد رد عليه طب ليه 
انا كاتبه الموضوع علشان الناس تستفيد مش ترد
بفرح لما القي عدد اللي شاهدوا الموضوع كبير 
لان اكيد ولو واحد فيهم استفاد ومن غير ما يرد
لكن بقي اللي بيحصل اللي في ناسي بتزعل وتمشي وتسيب المنتدي
ولما تسالهم عن السبب يقولوا ان مفيش حد بيرد علينا
او واحد يقولك انا ماليش اصحاب
هنا بيتك كنيستك 
يعني انت داخل علشان ربنا مش علشان اي حاجه تانيه
دا معني ردي ويارب يكون واضح المره دي
وميرسي يا كيرو لاهتمامك بالرد​


----------



## fns (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> طبعا كيرو رايك صح وكلامك رائع كالعاده
> بس انت فهمت ردي غلط شويه نونو
> انا هاوضح ردي
> كتير منا مش بيلاقي رد علي مواضيعه
> ...



اولا انا اشكرك اخت نيفين على توضيح رايك
بالنسبة الاشخاص اللى بتسيب المنتدى علشان ملهاش اصحاب فيها
ده مش مبرر علشان تسيبه
لكن اختلف معاكى فى نقطة صغيرة وهى
ان مفيش حد بيرد على موضوع اى عضو فى المنتدى
الكل هنا داخل المنتدى علشان يستفاد منه
ولو يقدر يفيد المنتدى مش ايدخر جهده لكى يفيده
انا قبل كده كنت كاتب موضوع وفى اعضاء رديت عليا
وكان من ضمن ردود هولاء الاعضاء كان فى عضو رد عليا
انا استفد من رده فعلا وحسيت ان ربنا باعتلى رساله على لسانة هذا العضو
يعنى من رد عضو فى موضوع انا استفد منه ما بالك بقى لو عضو كاتب موضوع
رائع جدا وكتير استفادوا منه اليس من حقه علينا انه يستاهل كلمة شكر
او كلمة تشجعه على استمرار خدمته
فعلا المنتدى ده بيتنا الثانى واحنا داخلين علشان ربنا
مش علشان حاجة تانى
برضه خدمتنا فى الكنيسة بتبقى علشان ربنا مش علشان انسان
لكن بنلاقى روساء الخدمة والاباء الكهنة بيشجعونا وبيشكرونا على خدمتنا
طيب هما بيعملوا ليه كده معانا
اسالى نفسك هذا السوال واكيد من اجابته اتقدرى تفهمى انا عاوز اوصل ايه
لجميع الاعضاء الموجودين فى المنتدى
اخوكم كيرو


----------



## جيلان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*

*الموضوع فكرته حلوة ايون
لكن ليا بس تعليق صغير
بلاش نسمى المواضيع الى محدش رد عليها فاشلة
لان حتى لو محدش رد عليها فيها زيارات يعنى ناس استفادت منها
ولو مافيش زيارات كمان كفاية انك خدمت ربنا فى انك جبت موضوع مفيد وقريته واستفادت
فى نقطة كمان ان فى زائرين للموقع فطبيعى تلاقى الزيارات اكبر ودول ملهمش صلاحية للرد
ماشى الواحد بيحتاج ردود عشن التشجيع لكن منخليش ده هدفنا الرئيسى
بس فعلا موضوع فكرته غريبة
وعجبتنى فكرة وضع المواضيع التى بدون ردود دى*


----------



## dodi lover (10 أغسطس 2008)

عندك حق واللـــــــــــه بس دة اعتقد ان دة مش بيحصل فى المنتدى دة


ما حدش بيعمل كدااا فى المنتدى دة كل الناس بترد جميل والناس كلها بترد


بس اللى ما بيردش دة مش معناة ان الموضوع وحش
​
ممكن يكون معناة ان اللى دخل مش عارف يرد ومش لاقى كلام يرد 


ولا ايــــــــــــة


----------



## yerigagarin (10 أغسطس 2008)

merj07 قال:


> مشكور لتعبك ....وهذه احد مشاركاتي http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51696




*شكرا علي المرور 

والمشاركه الايجابيه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



مينا 188 قال:


> يكفى ان فكرتك جديده





مينا 188 قال:


> شكرا ليك



*شكرا يا باشا للمرور 

والمشاركه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (10 أغسطس 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> انا كتبت لعبه في قسم الالعاب ومحدش اشترك في العبة و17 واحد شاهدها



*هاتي لينك اللعبه

حطيه في رد هنا

وانشاء الله الناس حتشوفها

شكرا للمرور والمساهمه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك الواحد فعلا حصل معايا كتير اوي الموضوع ده
> وفضلت اني ارد وبعد شويه كمان فضلت مردش وشويه كمان فضلت اخرج من المنتدي خالص
> ده لازم الواحد ياخد شهره في المنتدي علشان يردو علي الموضوعات بتاعته د
> ...



*ميل ميرسي يا فونتانا

علي المرور والمشاركه الجميله

لو عندك اي موضوع محدش رد عليه

حطي اللينك بتاعه في رد هنا 

واديله فرصه تانيه

ربنا بيارك فيكي
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انا مش معاك خالص في الموضوع دا سامحني
> انا بكتب موضوع ومش مستني اي حد يدخل يرد
> انا هدفي الوحيد اني افيد باقي الاعضاء من الموضوع زي ما انا استفد منه
> ...



*نورتي الموضوع يا نيفين

طبعا انتي مغلطتيش علشان اسامحك
انتي قلتي رايك وده حقك
وكمان مش زعلان من ردك
علي العكس 
انا سعيد جدا
لانك اتحتي لي الفرصه اني اعرض 
وجهة نظري باسلوب اخر
طبعا انا كمان مش معاكي خالص في رايك
وده مش عيب ولا حرام
ولا حيقلل من شانك او يرفع من شاني

المهم

طبعا صوابعك مش زي بعض
يجوز انتي مش بتهتمي بالردود علي موضوعاتك وده حقك
لكن غيرك بيهتم وده كمان حقه
يجوز قلة عقل منه لكن احنا مين علشان 
نحاسب بعض او نقيم بعض في مطالبنا النفسيه . 
حاجه حتسعد انسان ومش حتكلفنا نبخل بيها ليه ؟؟؟
هناك اعضاء بتكتب مواضيع علشان الناس ترد عليها . 
يعني فضل يكتب ويتعب نفسه وفي الاخر محدش عبره
النتيجه حتكون ايه ؟
مش حيكتب تاني
طبعا اللي زي ده لازم نشجعه لانه بعد فتره حيحصله درجة اشباع وفي نفس الوقت يكون ادمن الكتابه ومفيش حاجه حتوقفه

الاهم في وجهة نظري :

الردود تعتبر المعيار الحقيقي لتقييم الموضوع
وليس عدد المشاهدات
لانه ممكن  عنوان  موضوع يشدني  ادخل اقراء فيه سطرين  واخرج وتكون اتحسبت مشاهده

طبعا  هذه وجهة  نظري  الشخصيه
ولا افرضها علي احد

يعني من الاخر 
عاجبك اهلا وسهلا
مش عاجبك
احسن :t30:
اوعي تكوني زعلتي ؟؟؟
في انتظار ردك

شكرا للمرور الكريم
والمشاركه القيمه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



fns قال:


> فكرة الموضوع حلوة قوى
> فى فعلا مواضيع بالمنتدى كتير مفيدة وعدد المشاركات قليلة
> بالنسبة لراى نيفين انا اختلف معاكى
> لاوم نفرق بين كلمة شكر وتشجيع وبين انى كاتب موضوع علشان
> ...


*شكرا يا غالي للمرور والمشاركه الفعاله


*​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الموضوع الذي لم يرد عليه احد*



جيلان قال:


> *الموضوع فكرته حلوة ايون
> لكن ليا بس تعليق صغير
> بلاش نسمى المواضيع الى محدش رد عليها فاشلة
> لان حتى لو محدش رد عليها فيها زيارات يعنى ناس استفادت منها
> ...


*اختي الكريمه جيلان
صاحب الموضوع اللي محدش رد عليه
حيحس انه موضوع فاشل
احنا بشر ولنا مطالب نفسيه
والتقدير يعتبر من اهم هذه المطالب
واحد بيعتبر ان الردود تقدير ليه
وحاجه حتسعده
ليه نبخل عليه بالرد

شكرا للمرور الكريم
والمشاركه الجميله
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> عندك حق واللـــــــــــه بس دة اعتقد ان دة مش بيحصل فى المنتدى دة
> 
> 
> ما حدش بيعمل كدااا فى المنتدى دة كل الناس بترد جميل والناس كلها بترد
> ...



*اخي الغزيز ديدو
اللي مش لاقي حاجه يكتبها
يكتب شكرا
ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟

شكرا لمرورك الكريم
ومساهمتك الغاليه
*​


----------



## yerigagarin (11 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا يا نونو لتعبك معايا

مش عارف اعمل معاكي ايه بس

:999:

ربنا يحفظك
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *نورتي الموضوع يا نيفين*​
> 
> *طبعا انتي مغلطتيش علشان اسامحك*
> *انتي قلتي رايك وده حقك*
> ...


 

فعلا صوابعي مش زي بعضها
وعندك حق طبعا ان كل انسان ليه مطالبه الخاصه وشخصيته المختلفه عن التاني
وطبعا لو واحد ملاقش اي رد علي موضوعه ممكن يسيب المنتدي خالص
بس سوري دا شخص يبقي ضعيف جدا 
لازم يحاول مرة واتنين وعشرة ومليون
واكيد مش كل مره مفيش ناس هترد عليه
اكيد لازم ولو واحد بس هيرد عليه
ومتنساش مش لازم يكون عندنا يأس

ليس في المسسيحية يأس

بس برضه انا بكتب موضوع  علشان الناس تستفاد مش علشان اخد شكر من حد
وكل واحد حر في رايه
وانا مش بزعل خالص مهما كان الرد
بس خالي بالك وشوف انت بتتكلم مع عضوة حزب الغلاسه
وطبعا انت مش عارف مين هما حزب الغلاسه وربنا يكفيك غلاستهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا ليك علي اهتمامك في الرد
وربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك
​


----------



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*فعلا بتحصل كتير بس نعمل ايه ؟

شكراااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا لاهتمامك ​*


----------

